# Polished Bliss - "Under promise and over achieve" - Impreza 22B...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was a detail carried out by myself and Rich this weekend and it was another detail I'd looked forward to for a good few months, this time on the Legendary Impreza 22B 

The car has just recently been imported from Japan and had sat around for a fairly long period of time in a compound previous to being shipped over to the UK. Having only covered approx 13,000 miles I was expecting a fairly tidy looking car but on arrival it looked pretty grubby and generally a bit neglected:




























Notice the complete lack of depth or reflection in the paintwork:










The engine was filthy too:




























The owner had driven the car up from Edinburgh earlier on in the week so in between the various cars we had booked in, I did the various bits needed to have the car ready for polishing first thing on Saturday morning.

Not a great deal of pics for the wash stage as it was basically the same as every other car I do, but I mainly wanted to concentrate on getting the grime cleaned out the shuts etc/engine bay/arches etc. Meguiars SD (4:1) was used for all these bits and then power washed with the Karcher:




























Menz 7.5 and Autosmart Tardis were used on the wheels, followed by Meguiars Aggressive Clay for the paintwork and glass.

When the owner had arrived with the car during the week, we had a good look at the overall condition of the paintwork and based on the rather low paint readings (85-100 microns on most panels, 120ish on the bumpers) Rich explained that they could expect around 90-95% correction at best - much better to prepare the customer for the worse rather than the best in a case such as this in our eyes.

The reason for this can be seen in the pics below, as you can see the defects weren't exactly light!



















What made things worse was the fact that the paint was a nightmare to work with - pretty much like the sticky paints that can be troublesome at times but we think the reason this particular car was such a pain was due to the fact that the paint was just so dry. It appeared to absorb anything that was applied to it and in fact, when I applied some Gloss Enhancing Polish to the roof as a test and left it for 15 minutes, the paint just swallowed it up and it almost completely disappeared!

I'd initially started out with the rotary but as you can see below, the polish just clumped up and welded itself to the paint:










This was a shame as once I had scrubbed the polish off again, the paint had corrected amazingly well!:










We decided that it was going to be far easier to just work with the Meguiars G220 machines on this detail. I settled for the older US style Menzerna IP on a Menzerna Polishing Pad @ Speed 5, which removed a total of 2-3 microns after one hit. I limited myself to 2 hits on the sections that needed more than one because I could have potentially been removing up to 6 microns from what was already very thin paint in a lot of places. The paint was still acting weird though and the pic below is *AFTER* an attempt to buff off the residue with Menz Top Inspection and Tardis - it just appeared to sink into the paint and refuse to budge:










A quick test with a finishing polish resulted in total removal of the residue though and as we had planned on a 2-stage correction anyways this was no big deal.

The vents and bonnet scoop were removed to make polishing easier:



















The washer jets were also removed and then re-fitted once the surrounding paint had been corrected:










Round the back end of the car was Rich, (using 3.02 on the plastics) who was tackling the bumper/tailgate/bootlid/spolier etc:










We were both pretty much amazed at the level of correction we were achieving which I would say was close to 99% and even 100% on some panels.

A Couple of 50/50's from Rich:



















Back with me now, where I had finished the bonnet and moved onto the passenger door:

*Before*:










*50/50*:



















*Rear 1/4 before*:










*after*:










Up onto the roof now, where extreme caution was needed. Reason being that this panel was considerably thinner than any other on the car.

I was consistently getting readings of 70-72 microns and even some below:










The highest level was this:










I limited myself to 1 hit with Blackfire Finishing Polish and a Meguiars Polishing Pad as I just wasn't prepared to go any more aggressive and remove any more paint.

The result was pleasant to say the least!

*before*:










*after*:










There were a few RIDS remaining in the middle section of the roof but these obviously stayed!

Once the first stage of correction was done, we decided to put the car outside and clean the unit floor up a bit as the polishes had created a "bit" of dust 










The car itself was dusted down too before we began the 2nd stage of machining. Meguiars Finishing Pads with Menzerna PO85rd and a drop of Poorboys Black Hole was used to sharpen up the finish and to remove any marring induced by the previous stage. We find a drop of glaze helps with the removal of the finishing polish when working with sticky or dry paint.

Obviously the glaze has a certain amount of filling power (although there was bugger all to fill after the first correction stage had removed all the defects anyways) so once we'd refined the finish, the car was given a wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to leave a perfectly clean base for LSP.

The pics below are after the TI wipe down and *Before* the LSP:












































































































































































I speak for both Rich and myself when I say that the level of correction had completely exceeded both our expectations :thumb:

The Subaru stickers were removed from the windows at the owners request - using a stanley knife blade and then a bit of Tardis to remove any left over residue:










Vintage was LSP of choice, this was applied via German Applicator and buffed off 10 mins later.

The Engine Bay was dressed with Aerospace 303 Protectant:




























The wheels were sealed with PB Wheel Sealant, tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel, exhaust polished with Raceglaze and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant.

The car was given a final wipe down with Last Touch and then all that remained was to take some after pics :thumb:







































































































































































































Thanks for viewing and taking the time to read my "drivel" :thumb:

Clark


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Another Great detail :thumb:

Keep up the good work guys
So what lsp did you ended up using Clark ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely "drivel" though, Excuse me if i sound like a right pain but what did you finish the car with? i have a tiny idea but you didnt mention it.

Graham


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry - LSP was Vintage.

I seem to have missed a huge bit out when i copied and pasted from my word document but i think i've managed to fill the gaps in now!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work as always.

Great correction considering the thin levels of paint, I bet the owner was over the moon with the results!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Stunning work as always.
> 
> Great correction considering the thin levels of paint, I bet the owner was over the moon with the results!


He picks it up tomoro, but i have a day off so I'll have to ask Rich if he was pleased...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Much as i loved the Lambo detail, and i no way at all is this a critism (i'm sure you knew that anyway) but that is far more impressive (IMO) turn around, and shows you guys can still do cracking work on, shall we say less (previously) cared for cars.

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Amazing work lads imo one of the best cars you's have done 

anno this is a bit of topic but see the bit inside where you polish the cars is that like the only part of your workshop or is there more ??


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Much as i loved the Lambo detail, and i no way at all is this a critism (i'm sure you knew that anyway) but that is far more impressive (IMO) turn around, and shows you guys can still do cracking work on, shall we say less (previously) cared for cars.
> 
> Great stuff :thumb:


I was just saying to Rich this afternoon - I can't wait to go to town on another Ne Plus Ultra Detail on a car that's a couple of years old and preferably black


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Clark said:


> I was just saying to Rich this afternoon - I can't wait to go to town on another Ne Plus Ultra Detail on a car that's a couple of years old and preferably black


I think that would really show off the service properly :thumb: Look forward to reading it as well - now go and get one booked in


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeed guys. I agreee the lambo was nice but this shows what u really can do WELL!!!!! I agreee the ne plus on an old rotter possibly a black GT3 track toy now that would be nice to see! the sub is just puurrrfect. I must make a point of dropping by when Im over at the end of the month


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Its amazing how crisp the post polishing reflections shots are, you can see the small housing surrounding the actual bulb of the 3M SG. As always fantastic work:thumb: Damn the 22b has a sexy body!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

looks great clark! Thats an awesome pic of your scooby and this 1 together!

I am very impressed. 

,dan


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Clark, in instances such as this, would you not be better off using different tools?
By that I mean you should consider a Cyclo with or without the quick connect system and pads, and a water based polish - that way you can add a drop when it starts drying out before the polish has been worked fully.
Drop me a PM and I can discuss it further rather than go totally OT in this thread.

Speaking of which, top job as per usual - pity it needed up to 6 µm removed though.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great detail Clark/Rich. Makes me miss my 22B all the more now....one day I'll have another


----------



## iam5p4m (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow on a few levels there:
Wow a 22b, wow, hows those swirl marks and finally wow, amazing correction and great wet look gloss!

Thanks for taking loads of pics!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Amazing turnaround, and very knowledgable use of compunding products. Lovely finish achieved, its a testament to your hard work.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great work Guys, well done.

I've done a couple of 22Bs, finding similar results on the paint, and also similar paint depths too. Those things are like rocking horse sh!t these days, and a good UK spec is worth holding on too. Not helped byhaving fibre glass panels etc, may explain some of the thin paint etc.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice work on a Subaru classic 

Baz


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

The G220, you and Rich worked wonders clark. Great stuff as per usual.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

top work guys. Dont see many 22b's about.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

What a result! :thumb:

Yikes that really is thin paint isn't it. Let's hope it is looked after from now on.
Love the 50/50 shots :doublesho


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

PJS said:


> Clark, in instances such as this, would you not be better off using different tools?
> By that I mean you should consider a Cyclo with or without the quick connect system and pads, and a water based polish - that way you can add a drop when it starts drying out before the polish has been worked fully.
> Drop me a PM and I can discuss it further rather than go totally OT in this thread.


PJS, Clark has detailed the odd one or two cars in his time and he's none too shabby at it. But I'm sure he'll take onboard your wealth of professional detailing experience & knowledge of dealing with a lot of cars with problem paint and will change his technique.:thumb:


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome work on a legendary car :thumb:

Interestingly, I have just done a 'test panel' on a friend's Subaru which looked to be in very similar condition to this one (except the paint is black) and found very similar results... from absolutely awful to 90%+ correction with a single pass on a G220. Scary thickness reading for you guys! 

Loving the attention to detail, removing the bonnet scoop, etc.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

fantastic work guys!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What a cracker, you and Rich have excelled once again :thumb:

That almost cloudiness to the paint is exactly what my A4 was like, it's fantastic to break through it and reveal the true finish beneath.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Best looking Impreza ever and you`ve certainly done it proud, crackin` work :thumb:


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice, and I know Paul will be keen to have a read/look through this :thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing turnaround :thumb:

Love the 22Bs


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic work guys, good to see Rich getting a run out every now and again to keep the cobwebs at bay


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That turnaround is stunning, possibly one of my favorite cars....where is that lottery ticket...

Greg


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> Clark, in instances such as this, would you not be better off using different tools?
> By that I mean you should consider a Cyclo with or without the quick connect system and pads, and a water based polish - that way you can add a drop when it starts drying out before the polish has been worked fully.
> Drop me a PM and I can discuss it further rather than go totally OT in this thread.
> 
> Speaking of which, top job as per usual - pity it needed up to 6 µm removed though.


Why use a Cyclo (which i find can be akward at times, having used one on many occasions back in my valeting days) when we already have the tools for the job? Sure, the polishes made a mess of dust but we didnt exactly have to work hard to get the job done - we just had to change our technique slightly  Thanks for the input though mate, always appreciated when people chip in with their thoughts 



Finerdetails said:


> great work Guys, well done.
> 
> I've done a couple of 22Bs, finding similar results on the paint, and also similar paint depths too. Those things are like rocking horse sh!t these days, and a good UK spec is worth holding on too. Not helped byhaving fibre glass panels etc, may explain some of the thin paint etc.


This one didnt have fibre glass panels, and neither has the other one that i've got lined up to do later on in the year?...


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

How the hell its got in that state I will never know!
Great turnaround, send me a sample of vintage for my sonic blue P1


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, check this out, just finishing off the interior work...










...and found this under one of the seats:










...how's that for authenticity! 100 yen coin!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Ah come on Rich... pull the other yen! (sorry)

great work again guys!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Clark said:


> This one didnt have fibre glass panels, and neither has the other one that i've got lined up to do later on in the year?...


No fibre glass panels on a genuine one, however a fair few are running carbon panels having been in accidents and then had to wait for 6 months + to source a replacement panel and then getting the **** and having the panels made out of carbon to their own specification.

426 made, a lightweight 2 door type RA Wrx chassis. The second best Impreza made behind the WR1 imho for driving experience reasons only....not looks as its a beast in that department


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, check this out, just finishing off the interior work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich,

Leave it in there........It's a lucky charm 

Something that the japanese do


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb work yet again, your consistency and application to the job at hand is what makes you guys some of the best in this business and you deserve all the accolades you get every time you post.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work guys! supprising level of correction considering the low reading......lucky comes to mind  

Simon


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

diamond_ross said:


> Amazing work lads imo one of the best cars you's have done
> 
> anno this is a bit of topic but see the bit inside where you polish the cars is that like the only part of your workshop or is there more ??


No , that's it - out the back is just the Polished Bliss stockroom, full to busting point. We need more space already! 



PJS said:


> Clark, in instances such as this, would you not be better off using different tools?
> By that I mean you should consider a Cyclo with or without the quick connect system and pads, and a water based polish - that way you can add a drop when it starts drying out before the polish has been worked fully.
> Drop me a PM and I can discuss it further rather than go totally OT in this thread.
> 
> Speaking of which, top job as per usual - pity it needed up to 6 µm removed though.


I agree with Clark about the Cyclo; having used one before on several occasions, I find that the only benfit they offer is the ability to cover more surface area more quickly. Other than that, single headed DA's work just as well, and are better for cars like the above, as there are a lot of areas into which a Cyclo would not fit. However, with regard to the polishes, I am not aware of any water-based polishes that work well, and would welcome some more info on what you have in mind - let's do it here, as it will then benefit everyone reading the thread. Bear in mind through, that Menz polishes can easily be rewetted with a quick spritz of QD, so not sure whether polishes based in water would have faired any better... 



exotic detail said:


> Great work guys! supprising level of correction considering the low reading......lucky comes to mind


To quote Gary Player, "The more I practiced, the luckier I got". :thumb:


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

Cracking work as usual Clark. had the same problem with the menz clumping on the rotary at the weekend.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> To quote Gary Player, "The more I practiced, the luckier I got". :thumb:


Same thing went through my mind with that comment!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Clark said:


> Why use a Cyclo (which i find can be akward at times, having used one on many occasions back in my valeting days) when we already have the tools for the job? Sure, the polishes made a mess of dust but we didnt exactly have to work hard to get the job done - we just had to change our technique slightly  Thanks for the input though mate, always appreciated when people chip in with their thoughts


Suggested due to the ease with which the Cyclo would correct more quickly than the single head of the UDM/PC, since the rotary wasn't playing nice.
Just a thought that you should at least try one out on such occasions.
I don't know what you find awkward about it - but for the larger areas, it'd have saved you some time.

As for the polish - that was in reference to your mention and pictures of it clumping on the panel, as you believed it to be absorbed by the paint.
So something water based, with a couple of extra spritzes may have been a better/easier solution.
Wasn't so much in regards to the dusting aspect - that's inconsequential really.

Unlike some, I believe you understood I wasn't critiquing you - and as the pictures show, you got there in the end.
Seems making suggestions has to be qualified by certain members as being valid.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> I agree with Clark about the Cyclo; having used one before on several occasions, I find that the only benfit they offer is the ability to cover more surface area more quickly. Other than that, single headed DA's work just as well, and are better for cars like the above, as there are a lot of areas into which a Cyclo would not fit.


That's what I was getting at - saving time on the areas of the car where you could use it easily.
That said, whether it's to do with the Double Precision system or not, there's not that many areas where the UDM would be the only choice - I find one pad waggling away in the air is not a problem.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

King Eric said:


> No fibre glass panels on a genuine one, however a fair few are running carbon panels having been in accidents and then had to wait for 6 months + to source a replacement panel and then getting the **** and having the panels made out of carbon to their own specification.
> 
> 426 made, a lightweight 2 door type RA Wrx chassis. The second best Impreza made behind the WR1 imho for driving experience reasons only....not looks as its a beast in that department


Stunning work guy's you really are in a league of your own.

As for the impreza's having worked for a tuning company for 4 years i have driven a lot of subaru's but having driven the 22b, WR1, and many classic and new age subaru's my favorite car to drive out of the box is the RB320 the handling on this car is absolutly outstanding if you have not driven one and you are into your subaru's go and have a shot the suspension set up is out of this world.

One small tip for your car clark is if i were you put some Whiteline anti roll bars on your car as it improves the GDB impreza's feel on the road by 100% if you want to know more PM me and i can tell you.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> Suggested due to the ease with which the Cyclo would correct more quickly than the single head of the UDM/PC, since the rotary wasn't playing nice.
> Just a thought that you should at least try one out on such occasions.
> I don't know what you find awkward about it - but for the larger areas, it'd have saved you some time.
> 
> ...


I think it's just down to personal preference mate - i've tried the Cyclo many times and just dont like it. That's not to say that it's not a decent machine as it has many fans - i'm just not one of them that's all 



P4UL WRX said:


> Stunning work guy's you really are in a league of your own.
> 
> As for the impreza's having worked for a tuning company for 4 years i have driven a lot of subaru's but having driven the 22b, WR1, and many classic and new age subaru's my favorite car to drive out of the box is the RB320 the handling on this car is absolutly outstanding if you have not driven one and you are into your subaru's go and have a shot the suspension set up is out of this world.
> 
> One small tip for your car clark is if i were you put some Whiteline anti roll bars on your car as it improves the GDB impreza's feel on the road by 100% if you want to know more PM me and i can tell you.:thumb:


Whitelines are on the shopping list, amongst many other bits


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Another cracking detail and write up


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow guys - that is such a great transformation 

I love those cars to bits and that looks so gorgeous after all your work.


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Superb work as always


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Fantastic Work (what else do you expect?)

And goes to show what experiance and a PTG can do.

(just thinking of all the peeps who will use a rotary on a car/paint with no idea of paint depth, and the effect if they did that on the roof)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks awesome, another top notch detail mate!!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Top, top work Clark...... as always


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Lovely work as always guys, beautiful car too.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work guys, love the 22B i always wanted one since i saw my first one at an import center i work at 

Did you get any split layer readings, i find on the jap stuff with low readings you can still find 20-30microns of CC, it seems to be the primer that they get on thiner??? just wondered if it was the same on this as i have not come across much early jap stuff.

Ever since you guys have winged  about sticky paint it haunted me like a B**ch lol today was no fun!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Sh1t hot as ever lads, keep up the good work.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great work as usual


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Amazing job - well done :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

lurvly jubbly chaps!

factory fresh now!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!!

I'd give one of my nuts to medical science to own a 22B! Excellent work once again!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Bit confused by Finerdetails comments myself too? My 22B had no fibreglass panels but to echo KE there are a few that have had accidents and as the wings are the hardest to get (front wings) then I know Autosportif had moulds made to go on their rally cars and some made it into circulation. 
We on 22b.com had moulds commissioned but once they became operational they all got stolen...how handy...grr.

Still back on topic, mmmmm lovely


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

that is amazing!!! great work!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

very nice work again guys


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to say Clark and Rich that is one awesome detail/writeup and having read the whole thread yep you boys keep getting luckier :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work again guys


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

DW Sheriff said:


> Howdy partner, this is not how we treat each other in this here town, so a little rest is in order
> 
> yeeeeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaaa


:lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice to see Clark cracking the whip at Rich for a change.!!

Stunning results chaps!!

Look forward to the next detail and write-up!!

:thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Incredible. Honestly looks like a brand new car.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

awesome detail guys 

Always loved those 22B's.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Great turnaround.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome job, great pictures and write up!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Best detail of the year so far for me,but i am biased.

Just :argie: the 22b. I saw a rare mint UK one at the Chatsworth Rally Show a couple of months back.


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

any chance of a high res version of this ??


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Cracking :thumb:


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

stunning absolute stunning is all i can say the car looks awesome!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just great work and attention to detail..EVERYWHERE :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive great work as always!


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job as usual:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Stunning work, Id love to own a 22b someday....


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

another very impressive job guys:thumb:


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

amazing work, and stunning photos. I'm not usually a subaru person but the photos make it look drop dead gorgeous and could tempt me!

Kirsty


----------



## marc4452 (Nov 22, 2007)

top work as always! :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Very impressive, love the car too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Nice work guys, love the 22B i always wanted one since i saw my first one at an import center i work at
> 
> Did you get any split layer readings, i find on the jap stuff with low readings you can still find 20-30microns of CC, it seems to be the primer that they get on thiner??? just wondered if it was the same on this as i have not come across much early jap stuff.
> 
> Ever since you guys have winged  about sticky paint it haunted me like a B**ch lol today was no fun!


I tried in vain to get some split layers mate but the gauge was having none of it unfortunately, so obviously we had to work on the cautious side :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing level of swirling on a 13,000 mile car. I have also found this with P1 scooby paint it was also thin and was as dry as hell! 

Great turnaround !


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks awesome - how it should be!


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome job again guys. I love that color after you guys have worked on it!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Great work...That and the P1 was Subaru at it's best...All went downhill after that! (No offence clark! lol)


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

All i can say is Wow! This detail you have done is one of the best if not the best i've seen:thumb: one of my favourite Subaru's of all time:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ali said:


> Great work...That and the P1 was Subaru at it's best...All went downhill after that! (No offence clark! lol)


none taken, especially considering the car you drive


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

saxoboy07 said:


> All i can say is Wow! This detail you have done is one of the best if not the best i've seen:thumb: one of my favourite Subaru's of all time:thumb:


Cheers mate, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Stunning finish as always. The 22B is a total icon car. A mate had one a few years back when I had my Evo7, but he had it written off as he collected it after getting it serviced. White van man hit him at a set of lights around 50mph, totally trashing it.

This is one of my 'must have' cars to cherish and fondle. Having driven one, it is outstanding.


----------

